# Toilet Splashing During Flush!



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a 28FRLS Outback Sydney for 4 weeks and are having problems with the toilet splashing up during the flushing......anyone else have a problem with this?? We have clogged it once due to the different design of piping from our old camper! The old camper flushed right into the tank, this one does not, as we discovered! Not sure if it's the vent or clogging of the pipes, we've been trying to figure out the problem ourselves right now as our dealer is many miles away! Sometimes it's ok and doesn't splash....confused! Any suggeations or input is appreciated!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 26RS and have had no problems the any splashing..

Does this happen just when you are on city water? If so do you have a pressure regulator on the water comming in to your TT?

To much pressure comming in might cause some splashing


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Can't you see where the water is splashing up from??

Could be some hard water is clogging the exit nozzle thus causing spraying...

wouldn't have anything to do with the vent or the pipe I wouldn't think...


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think pressure is the problem, the whole town has low pressure, including this campground! I can see where it's splashing up.....when you step on the lever to flush, water(and whatever else may be in there) splashes up before it goes down the pipe! The water covers the opening for a second then splashes up....it's bizarre, cuz sometimes it happens and sometimes not(and before there are any jokes, it doesn't matter what's in the toilet, it happens with just plain water)!

Water is being shut off next week at CG we are at, so, I'll have to bring it to dealer in the spring before we start travelling, we camp all winter without water! I just thought someone might have had a similar problem or may be able to help us out!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok so it is coming back up from the waste pipe not from the water coming in to flush the toilet right?? Sounds like you are on a permanent camp site ? Are you hooked up to a city sewer always? Do you have your black or gray tank valves open all the time ?? It you do maybe a push of air from others hooked up to the sewer is making yours splash back. If this is the case I would try to keep your back and gray tank valves closed for awhile and see it it stops splashing back up. That would be my best guess at your problem

PS you should always keep your waste tank valves close until they are almost full .. Helps with getting all the waste out of the tanks


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Ken.....it's the water that is in the bowl! We are baffled.....we keep the valve closed, we dump before we leave after the weekend, the tank is usually pretty full, depending on whether it's just us or if we have visitors! My guess is that something is getting stuck in one of the pipes along the way, not letting enough air flow thru, or the vent in getting blocked or in the tank too deep. Not sure, it's very frustrating, we are not going to use the toilet this winter, we'll bring a porta-potty and use the CG facilities. I would hate for something to freeze in a pipe over the winter and create more prblms for us!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

The only other thing I can think of is that your waste tank vent pipe could be clogged?? If you have had your TT park a long time a bird or squirrel could have made a nest in your vent pipe on your roof, Other than that I am at a lost of what it might be. Hopefully others on here will have a few guesses

Good luck


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome to Outbacker, George and Sheila.

I had this happen to me a couple of times. Eventually, I noticed that all of the fans were set to exhaust air. Some windows were open but the door was closed. I lowered the fan speeds and set one of the fans to pull air into the TT. This seems to work but I may still add one of these vent things.

my .02's,
Scott


----------

